# VK Port Elizabeth



## Gees (29/1/15)

Hey Guys

I'm very excited to be involved with VK down here in PE and am proud to announce that we are open for business, we have a nice selection of mods, tanks, rda's, juice and lots of other goodies.
We are also credit and debit card capable.
Feel free do drop us a mail and check out our FB page

gary@vapeking.co.za
https://www.facebook.com/vapekingpe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Congrats @Gees
Wishing you all the best in PE with the vaping business!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

